# Rio de Janeiro: far beyond the beaches, a side that many do not know



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

RIO: Historic and Financial Downtown


















































































*Attention: note that none of the photos are mine, all photos are taken from the Flick, Panoramio and forumer Osmar Carioca from SSC Brazil*


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Beautiful, I love Rio!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

marvelous!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Such beautiful old buildings!


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

*R-I-O DE J-A-N-E-I-R-O*


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Those classic buildings in Rio are just amazing! This city has so much to offer behind the wonderful beaches..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, awesome photos of Rio :cheers:


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Perfect pics, I really love this side of Rio


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for the coments

Rio is realy amazing :cheers:


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

RIO DE JANEIRO


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

RIO DE JANEIRO


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful photos. So nice to see some of the different sides to Rio, away from all the usual repetitive stuff.


----------



## araujo.lcarlos (Mar 30, 2008)

Rio...Maravilhoso!...I love RIo!^^


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice rio.


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Splendido!!!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

more please


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Great initiative! Most foreigners when thinking about Rio, thinks in beaches and carnival. By posting these pictures ( and I suggest you to search for more historical and cultural places - the MIS, National Library, Manguinhos, for example and so many others) they will have the chance to see why Rio is considered Brazilian cultural capital.


----------



## kony (Jan 18, 2003)

so great


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Great initiative! Most foreigners when thinking about Rio, thinks in beaches and carnival. By posting these pictures ( and I suggest you to search for more historical and cultural places - the MIS, National Library, Manguinhos, for example and so many others) they will have the chance to see why Rio is considered Brazilian cultural capital.


Much remains to be shown, I'll put it little by little new photos with new posts from the historical center of Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

*RIO DE JANEIRO*


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

:rock:


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

lindo. i love that city.


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

thanks for the coments


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Rio the best.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Love that aerial shot!


----------



## Quasebart (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

breathtaking


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

*Old Rio



By Flickr*


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow I didnt know Rio had so beautiful old neigbourhoods, thanx for showing


----------



## n3isse (Apr 22, 2010)

Amazing city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Old town of Rio is amazing too


----------



## Vini2 (Jun 19, 2007)

Great! keep posting! It's a good job


----------



## Matheus Rody (Jun 29, 2006)

Caraca que lindo cara. Fiquei até emocionado com a beleza das fotos. Parabéns mesmo.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3720493/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3591786/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3187262/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3180732/


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Amazing city! :cheers:


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Rio de Janeiro

Castle on the Fiscal Island: Built in 1881 by Emperor of Brazil was home to large parties of the monarchy. Is famous for being the seat of the last big party of the empire, few hours after the monarchy was overthrown.

Photos by Osmar Carioca, SSC Brazil


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Palace Headquarters of the Firefighters in Rio de Janeiro

Built in 1864 is one of the most interesting buildings of the historic center of Rio

Photos by Osmar Carioca, SSC Brazil, Wikipedia, and Flickr


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## 1GLAU (Feb 23, 2010)

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3187262/


one of a kind :drool:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

amazing pictures


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

1GLAU said:


> one of a kind :drool:


That picture really blows my mind too :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Rio de Janeiro :cheers:


----------



## uls09 (Jan 29, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

rio atrato said:


> *R-I-O DE J-A-N-E-I-R-O*


I love this photo. For me, It's the best downtown skyline in Latin America.


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

^^^^

I Agree


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

*More Old Rio

Photos by Osmar Carioca (SSC Brazil), Rodrigo Soldon (Flickr)*


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

*Cristopher Trinquier by Panoramio









Douglas Ribeiro by Flickr

*


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

I live in a tropical country blessed by good and naturally beautifull!!!

Rio's downtown is fascinating. i'd like to see some more street views.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

double post


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks Tourniquet


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

next page please...


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

I present the "Beco do Teles", (Teles' Aley in portuguese) a set of pedestrian streets of the colonial era in downtown Rio

Access to the "Beco do Teles" is by an arc in a XVIII century building, making the "Alley" almost totally isolated from the rest of the city. There are dozens of buildings in Luso-Brazilian colonial architecture of the eighteenth century, restaurants, bars









*By Ronaldo Miranda










By Lucia Miller










By Ihi 136









By Nata di Paula









By Lucia Miller
*


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

*By GHP Pictures









By Simão Bacamarte









By Lucia Miller*


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Church of St. Francis of Penance

It is one of the oldest churches in downtown Rio de Janeiro, its construction began in 1652

Displays all elements of the Portuguese baroque of the seventeenth century as the richness of its interior all covered with gold, the gorgeous Portuguese tile panels, and several baroque statues religious









By Catedrales & Iglesias
http://www.flickr.com/photos/eltb/


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

By Wikipedia
http://pt.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Especial:Pesquisar&search=igreja+são+francisco+penitência


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

By ceramica no rio


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

By Catedrales & Iglesias
http://www.flickr.com/photos/eltb/


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

National Library of Brazil - the largest in Latin America - 7° of the World

The National Library of Brazil is the central repository of bibliographic and documentary heritage of Brazil, besides being the largest library in Latin America to have a stock of about 9.5 million pieces. Was classified by UNESCO as the 7th largest national library in the world.

The library was founded in 1810 initially under the name Royal Library, later changed to the Public Library and da Corte Imperial (Imperial Public Library of the Court of Brazil) and, from 1876, adot on behalf of the Brazilian National Library .

The library was created with the acquis of the Portuguese Royal Library, one of the largest in Europe, which was brought to Brazil after the arrival of the royal family in 1808 as a result of the invasion of Portugal by the French army commanded by Napoleon Bonaparte.

Atrato River is online now Report Post Edit / Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message

As the direct descendant of the Portuguese Royal Library, National Library of Brazil has some of the rarest and most ancient Western books, and manuscripts of the tenth century, the French Book of Hours of the thirteenth century Bible Mongúcia of 1462 (unique one of 5 copies of the world), First Portuguese Language Grammar 1439, original operas by Mozart, etc.











*By gtavares









By AlexSven*


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

*By Dexter Lab*


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

*By tiwgg_suala*


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

*By Vlad_Rio*


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

*By Raphael Feixas*


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

*By Osmar Carioca









By Osmar Carioca
*


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

By Osmar Carioca


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, very nice photos from Rio once again :cheers:


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey guys, can I ask for pictures of middle class neighborhoods in rio? Like where do most of the middle class people like me and you live?


----------



## Jorge M (Jun 11, 2008)

^^ 
Campo Grande (West Zone): 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=752414
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=611471

Tijuca (North Zone): 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1019545
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=744846

Grajaú (North Zone):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=673060
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=679076

Méier (North Zone):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=870348
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=497967

Vila Isabel (North Zone):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=797992
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=968198

Bangu (West Zone):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632067
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1193151

Many neighborhoods of the West Zone (Barra da Tijuca, Jacarepaguá, Recreio, Realengo, Campo Grande and Santa Cruz):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=983484

Ilha do Governador (North Zone):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=909552

Catete (South Zone):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=887746


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Jorge M said:


> ^^
> Campo Grande (West Zone):
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=752414
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=611471
> ...


Just what I was looking for, thanks a lot


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

AWESOME!


----------



## Acoustic (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm usually critical of the brazilian threads here at SSC, but this one is quite nice. The historical snippets that were included with the pics are specially interesting.


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

awesome


----------

